# Wtb my first tivo!



## dannydodge (Dec 10, 2012)

hey everyone, im looking to get my first tivo, looking for one that supports HD and has a lifetime sub, but at the moment only have 250 to spend, if anyone has anything in that price range let me know! thanks :up:


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

dannydodge said:


> hey everyone, im looking to get my first tivo, looking for one that supports HD and has a lifetime sub, but at the moment only have 250 to spend, if anyone has anything in that price range let me know! thanks :up:


Not sure of the current prices on eBay but generally, Series 3 HD units have gone for around $300 with lifetime. That's about as cheap as you are likely to find but you may luck into a lower bid.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

dannydodge said:


> hey everyone, im looking to get my first tivo, looking for one that supports HD and has a lifetime sub, but at the moment only have 250 to spend, if anyone has anything in that price range let me know! thanks :up:


You should check Craigslist and see if anyone has one in your area.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

About the only way that you will get one for that price is to do a 'saved search' on ebay looking for one like that at that price with a ' but it now' price in your price range, or buy it off of Craigslist. 
I have bought them for low prices using both those methods.


----------

